# Alum Creek Lake Ice



## bailey.576 (Dec 5, 2007)

I was thinking of hitting up Alum Creek Lake for the ice fishing season. To get a head start, are there any suggestions for ice fishing here? Is it safe? Does the ice freeze fairly well? Are there plenty of fish? I've never fished this lake before but have heard it is a great area to fish. I guess I'm skipping open water fishing to ice fishing. 
I see it has a lot of coves, so I'm guessing there is no shortage of good fishing spots. But in the end, is it worth it to ice fish this place? I've upgraded my gear and am ready for some fishing beyond the local ponds!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Bailey, some years Alum does freeze over enough to ice fish, but most years only the bays freeze over enough. The fishing there can be exceptional at times during ice. They have lowered the water alot so some of the bays are gone or to shallow. Not sure where you live but if you can get to either Buckeye or Indian I believe you will have better luck. Also these two freeze up early and stay frozen longer.


----------



## bailey.576 (Dec 5, 2007)

I currently live in Columbus, OH near campus. I'm orginally from NW ohio around Lima, but am constrained here. I'd love to go to buckeye, but that a heck of a drive to do a day of ice fishing. Indian is on my way home, maybe I'll try this there. I know it is so shallow allowing for it to freeze faster. I just thought Alum would be a good spot given all the coves they have. But as you stated they have lowered the water level some. There are some reservoirs around Columbus, but none that I would really ice fish unless someone would recommend Griggs or Hoover. I'd figure it'd be too dangerous on those.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Bailey, I'm from St Marys so i know what you mean about hitting Indian on your way back to Lima. I wouldn't recommend griggs and can't help you about Hoover. Indian is about a hours drive from Hilliard and its well worth it. Best panfish and saugeye icefishing around Columbus. My brother lives in Findlay and they do some ice fishing there also for when you are in Lima.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I did decent for a couple hours of fishing at Alum last year








and the big fish


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend Hoover. It is very unsafe there due to the constant letting out of water.

I'm planning on hitting Kiser Lake this year with some of the local experts there. I went to Indian last year and didn't do so good (bad timing)


----------

